# A GR mix available -Devore/San Bernardino / CA



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

2 years old.
ID : #A742528 
Devore Animal Shelter
(909) 386-9820 
19777 Shelter Way
San Bernardino, CA 92407 

He is overly gorgeous . A happy tail. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

& a new entry boxer ( if you know someone who could be interested) in addition to gorgeous rotts, GS,,huskies and tons of gorgeous mixes........ which makes me paranoid while so many turkish nonbreed dogs are imported from Turkey.)


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

He's very cute.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

cwag said:


> He's very cute.


Yess,it is a typical pose of a dog on elbows with wagging tail who did not understand yet why he is suddenly there and considers each person passing by as a potential candidare to pet him & play with him.


----------

